# Integer aus andere Klasse holen?!



## NostalgieTape (21. Mai 2022)

Moin moin,

ich würde gerne ein paar Int aus einer anderen Klasse holen.

Ich habe hier im Anhang mal mein Code-Schnipsel. Aus der Klasse B will ich die Int b lesen und in A mit println darstellen

Iwie will das nicht so klappen, erkennt ihr evtl. den Fehler?


```
public class KlasseA{

    public static void main (String[] args){

        KlasseB intHolen =new KlasseB();
        intHolen.verbinden();
        
        System.out.println("Wert aus Klasse B : "+ b);

    }

}
```


```
public class KlasseB {

    public void verbinden(){

        public int b = 555;

    }
    
}
```

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Mario


----------



## yfons123 (21. Mai 2022)

NostalgieTape hat gesagt.:


> public int b = 555;


das gehört nicht in eine methode


----------



## NostalgieTape (21. Mai 2022)

yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> das gehört nicht in eine methode


sondern?


----------



## NostalgieTape (21. Mai 2022)

Hab's verstanden  

Ich werd Java wohl nie lernen...


```
class SimpleTesting{

    public static void main (String[] args){

        KlasseB intHolen =new KlasseB();
        intHolen.verbinden();

        int KlasseAInt = intHolen.b;

        System.out.println("Wert aus Klasse B : " + KlasseAInt );

    }
    
    
    class KlasseB {

    public int b = 555;

    public void verbinden(){

    }

}
```

Danke für den Tipp!

GLG Mario


----------



## temi (22. Mai 2022)

Noch mal in schöner:

```
class KlasseA {

    public static void main (String[] args){
        KlasseB klasseB = new KlasseB();

        int intValue = klasseB.getB();

        System.out.println("Wert aus Klasse B : " + intValue );
        // oder direkt
        System.out.println("Wert aus Klasse B : " + klasseB.getB() );
    }
}
 
class KlasseB {

    private int b = 555; // private Instanzvariable

    public int getB() { // Methode mit einem Rückgabewert vom Typ int
        return b; // gibt den Wert der Instanzvariablen zurück
    }
}
```

Deine Methode verbinden() und deren Aufruf tut gar nichts.

Im Beispiel oben ist die Instanzvariable "b" privat, weil Klassen soviel von ihrem internen Aufbau verbergen sollten, wie möglich (= Kapselung). Das werdet ihr evtl. noch nicht gelernt haben...


----------

